# Chehaw Frontier Festival 2013... Photos



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Visited the Chehaw Frontier Festival 2013 today ... thought I'd share a few photos ... this was my first ever CFF... to say I enjoyed it ... would be an gross understatement! Friendly folks everywhere you went !! 

One of the very first I meet... Andy






Tennessee Girl... She had me confused with someone else ... but it was my good luck .... got to meet a fellow GON member... good to meet you TG!





Ben and a couple of other GON member...





Nic ... finally got to meet Nic !!  





I believe Nic's son...





Nic's brother Rooster....





Nic's Home away from home...





A few shoots inside the Tipi...

















Nic's house cat slipped out of the tipi... this nice young lady  helped find him!!!





Some of the other fine Pioneer folks...




























































More Photos...
















I'll end with this one ...!!!






Please free to add any other Chehaw FF 2013 photos....

Thanks for a very enjoyable day....

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2013)

Definitely gonna have to try to make it down there next year! I think my kids would enjoy it! Great photos Jimmy!


----------



## Shug (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are some great pictures, thank you for sharing


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 12, 2013)

Wish I could have made it! Nice pics, Jimmy!!


----------



## blues brother (Jan 13, 2013)

great pics Jimmy. the effort that the guys and gals put into this event is amazing. The trade blanket is where the fun is. Lots of "good plunder"!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 13, 2013)

BB... I was only able to stay a few hours as my Wife(Gail) has had major back surgery and is still not back to full speed ... I could have spent all day & night there myself!  I did look for white tennis shoes and blues jeans ... didn't see anybody that fit your description(I did see a taller lean fellow there with WTs & BJs... there was no way he had been around good cooking much!)... would have enjoyed meeting you .... and looking in the "stump cooker" .... you must have stayed in the camping area ... I was at the main site from 9:30 am to about 12:30 pm .... Gail got to hurting so we had to leave.... 

Hate that I missed any of you other GON gang members that were there .... and to those who was unable to be there... hope to meet you all next year at CFF2014 or some other GON event ....

Sorry for the harsh light in the photos ... it was a bear to deal with!!

Jimmy K


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool! Great photos.  4 pics up from the end was our camp.  We talked with you awhile, and gave you our email address.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wish I could have spent more time there... !! I should have wrote down everybody's names .... my memory is fading!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures! I didn't get many- glad somebody did!


----------



## JayTee (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a great time Saturday. I didn't get to talk much or take many pics. I was too busy tryin to see everything.
My wife took a few pics & I'll try to post here if thats ok.


----------



## JayTee (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a few more:


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank for adding these.... looks like you had a good day also!

JK


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimmy and Jay Tee, you both captured some fine fine pictures!!!! Yeh, for a few minutes I had you and Chris (Feral1) mixed up. But it dawned on me I was mistaken!!! it was good to meet you and Gail. I hate she was in pain tho....I got a few pics myself so won't repost too many. I was lucky enough to catch a few of the Woody's gang next to Blues Bros RV and magnificent chow wagon!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

here's some more.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

3rd batch....

found some WOW's and a bunch of The Menfolk from Woody's too!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2013)

I would like to thank all of you who came to the event, and wish I could have spent more time with everyone. We had a really good time, and plan to see all of you again next year. Tomi and Mike, the pickled okra and buckboard bacon was out of this world good! Jimmie, a pleasure to meet you, and The Redhead and me will open your bottle of wine under the the moon and cypress trees of the Seminole cabin. Hankus, many thanks for the brew! Yellow Knife, the neckknife is magnificent! Shakey Gizzard, the chow chow will be opened on the next cookin` of purplehulls! Brad Myers, the before daylight radio program was a first for the Frontier Festival, and we enjoyed it tremendously. let`s do it again! Thank you all, again, proud to call ya`ll Friends!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

4th and final batch....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 14, 2013)

TNG .... You did a great job with your photos .... now if you could put some names to some faces !!   The show must have really cranked up after I/we had to leave !!   Thanks for posting these!! I wish I could have meet more folks....

Jimmy K.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a hard time as well with names.....any particular pic you want ID'd, cause I have a hard time going back in to ID many......I might know who's who!!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 14, 2013)

TNG...

No one in particular .... it is just a way I "learn" who is who ... that was the way I knew your face ... because you had been I.D.ed in photos from the past...


Anybody happen notice in the photo ... that Nic's Tipi "just" happen to have a GA Power pole ... complete with guy wires and a under ground feed ??


----------



## JayTee (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow TNGAL. Them is some fine pics. I thought I saw you there but I wasn't sure.  

The only person I was sure about was Nic. Seen a feller skinnin & cuttin up a nanny right after we got there with a sharp rock. Thought to myself that has to be Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2013)

BriarPatch99 said:


> TNG...
> 
> No one in particular .... it is just a way I "learn" who is who ... that was the way I knew your face ... because you had been I.D.ed in photos from the past...
> 
> ...




Had to run my AC this weekend!


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 14, 2013)

outstanding


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks JayTee, wish you had come and said hello to me.....I always need IDing!!!!! 

BTW (and I can't remember the gentleman's name right now!) The blacksmith shown in our posts from Ala, he found out on Sat that his home had burned to the ground that day. He stayed because he had no place else to go. It was believed to be arson. Nick, was there anything planned to help this gentleman? If so, please let us know. I just wondered, I'm sure prayers from us all would be correct.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks JayTee, wish you had come and said hello to me.....I always need IDing!!!!!
> 
> BTW (and I can't remember the gentleman's name right now!) The blacksmith shown in our posts from Ala, he found out on Sat that his home had burned to the ground that day. He stayed because he had no place else to go. It was believed to be arson. Nick, was there anything planned to help this gentleman? If so, please let us know. I just wondered, I'm sure prayers from us all would be correct.





Yes ma`am. We did as much for him as we could, and prayers would surely be apreciated. 

Thank you for askin`.


----------



## White Horse (Jan 15, 2013)

I sure do hate that I missed the gathering. I had planned to get there this year, but my whole family has had the flu, and my wife still has it. Taking up the slack while she has been sick has given me a whole new respect for all she does around here.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 15, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks JayTee, wish you had come and said hello to me.....I always need IDing!!!!!
> 
> BTW (and I can't remember the gentleman's name right now!) The blacksmith shown in our posts from Ala, he found out on Sat that his home had burned to the ground that day. He stayed because he had no place else to go. It was believed to be arson. Nick, was there anything planned to help this gentleman? If so, please let us know. I just wondered, I'm sure prayers from us all would be correct.


i believe his name is Ronnie Lee. If memory serves me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 15, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> i believe his name is Ronnie Lee. If memory serves me.



I believe you are right. Thank you!


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 15, 2013)

i also have his contact info if anyone needs it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys if you head out to this next year I recommend not going on Sunday. Everyone was packing or already gone for the most part. I did get to meet Nic and Ben and watch some good shootin, and saw a young boy that will be giving Ben a run for his money in future competitions


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Guys if you head out to this next year I recommend not going on Sunday. Everyone was packing or already gone for the most part. I did get to meet Nic and Ben and watch some good shootin, and saw a young boy that will be giving Ben a run for his money in future competitions


By Sunday, that bunch is wore slap out!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, after Tomi posted I saw we had a LOT of the same pics, but I found a few that weren't.............. 
Now, ya'll will have to remember, some of these folks have had many, many encounters before and don't see one another but a couple or so times a year, so each time is a "mini-celebration"...... as it is with these guys, ya just can't beat "Bro Luv"!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

You can't think of "Old Times" without something to sip on............ Turtlebug found out she LIKES Apple Pie!
Don't let that last picture fool you, she was going "Ssssmmmooooth!"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2013)

And now for the the *Main* reason I go each year, to watch our own, "Mr.GrouchinessMountainManlost in Modern Times" Nicodemus *do his thang*............
The first pic, Nic is "checking the sharpness"
The next he's like, "Yep, that'll work"
The 3rd, he's working out how to beat Klem in the contest
the 4th is him in Action
and the last is Klem , snickerin.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2013)

Who's the dood wearin the Injun thong ???





Prayers sent for the guy that lost his home.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Keebs for adding those ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And now for the the *Main* reason I go each year, to watch our own, "Mr.GrouchinessMountainManlost in Modern Times" Nicodemus *do his thang*............
> The first pic, Nic is "checking the sharpness"
> The next he's like, "Yep, that'll work"
> The 3rd, he's working out how to beat Klem in the contest
> ...


"It's the big round thing!!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2013)

Great pictures ya'll. Hate I missed it again. Maybe next year.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 19, 2013)

To all of you; great pictures & man that looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 28, 2013)

Hoping the day will come when I can come and enjoy all that is going on...And to finally meet the Famous Keebs..Look forward to it D..


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 29, 2013)

nkbigdog said:


> Hoping the day will come when I can come and enjoy all that is going on...And to finally meet the Famous Keebs..Look forward to it D..



yep....pretty great stuff being around keebs!!!!!

one of these days ya gotta do it!!!!


----------

